# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Hulp nodig bij afstudeeronderzoek

## Robin28

Ik ben op dit moment bezig met afstuderen. Ik doe onderzoek naar de informatiebehoeftes van mensen in een ziekenhuis. Wat is voor jou belangrijk om te lezen in een folder? Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die in aanraking zijn geweest of in aanraking zijn met de afdeling Gynaecologie. Uw medewerking wordt zeer gewaardeerd. U kunt gemakkelijk mee doen aan dit onderzoek door te klikken op de volgende link: 

https://examine.vu.nl/cgi-bin/infere...l?qst_id=14958

Hopelijk kunt u mij hierbij helpen.

----------

